# Can anyone identify this jar?



## Greg1780 (Jul 17, 2020)

About 9 inches tall.


----------



## Kheidecker (Jul 17, 2020)

I'd guess coffee 50s-70s. Probably had  a paper label on it.


----------



## shotdwn (Jul 17, 2020)

Coffee Mate non dairy creamer. 1960's to 70's.


----------

